# Clomid New Starter!



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

I have just joined the website today, will apologise in advance as I dont know the abbreviations yet!!
Myself and my partner have been TTC for nearly 3 years. Had several tests, my partner has average sperm count,but fertility doc came up with unexplained infertility until last week when she now says I don't ovulate (which I could of told her that myself!) as my periods vary from 29 - 42 days. My doc said that if your cycle is more than 35 days then you don't ovulate. She has now put me on 50mg clomid to start when my next period decides to turn up! I am scared about taking Clomid as there is a 10% chance of conceiving twins as 11 years ago I was pregnant with twins and 6 mths into the pregnancy i went in2 premature labour and my daughters died.
Sorry bout the long winded essay!
Thanks
Anj x


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Anj, Firstly Im so sorry to hear about ur daughters. Mustve been so difficult! Dont you just hate when doctors wait so long to diagnose! I was asking the doctors why I wasnt having periods for years and they just fobbed me off telling me dont worry till you are trying to concieve!! I was only diagnosed with PCOS when I was in New Zealand, literally within 1 week. Side effects to clomid can vary from person to person... i get very emotional and upset and paranoid and literally into a crazy person   but only lasts a few days and it'll all be worth it if I get a BFP. We've been trying for 2 years and its difficult at times... This website is fantastic and Im addicted already hehe .... Clomid also increased my cycles... My cycle is now 35 days long. Welcome to FF


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hiya Anj 

You will find lots of info and support here.. it's helped me loads in many different ways. I know the feeling having all of your friends preg at the same time  It's hard, but we push on don't we  

Just wanted to wish you luck and say welcome! 

Laura Xx


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

Hello  

Welcome to the site.  Don't worry about the abbreviations.  It took me months to work out what they mean.   I'm so sorry to hear about your previous loss.

Good luck with the clomid.   

J9
x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi Anj

Welcome to FF and the clomid boards 

Not sure if you have seen this thread yet, but it has a list of the main abbv
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.0

Ehy don't you jion in the main clomid 'chat' thread
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190759.0

We also have boards with other girls that have angel babies  that you might like to read through
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=12.0
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=99.0

Xxx


----------



## chrissy19 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Ang
welcome to the clomid site
sorry to hear your story 
good luck on the clomid keep positive   
Its a hard journey but you will get loads of support on here its great network for us all
take care
chrissy
xx


----------



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

Thank you for your support and encouragement, 
Am new to this and don't know if i am replying to you all or an individual so i apologise for my lack of knowledge in FF!!   will figure it out eventually!

Anj xx


----------



## karen-lynne (Mar 14, 2006)

Hey Anj, you are goign to find it easier to get the hang of the site than you think - everyone here really is supportive and help you to fight another day, plus you can really have a laugh  keep up the positive thinking and your dreams will come true  xxxx Karen


----------



## gail2802 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi Anj

I know where your coming from with the abreviation I'm a newbie too, there seem to be some lovely people on here though.  I think it's just nice to be able to talk to other people who understand how your feeling etc, as I don't know about you but talking to close family just isn't the same when they have not been through the same thing or who are lucky enough to have wonderful children already.

Anyway nice to hear from you, look forward to getting to know you.

Gail


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Gail.. hiya 

You hit the nail on the head there.. It's MUCH easier to talk to the girls on here than anyone close to us. Also, it helps in so so nany ways that everyone here can understand each other's feelings and thoughts. 

The whole ttc thing can be a lonely place, I know, but suddenly it isn't so lonely being in here 

Good luck to you Gail and Anj!


----------

